# is safe to add switch to fan case



## fuchs (Nov 8, 2011)

something like this











can i turn it on and off when the pc is on?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Adding a switch to a fan case is no different than having a fan controller that you can turn on and off. The only problems would be in making sure that that enough fans remained on to provide sufficient cooling at all times and also in remembering to turn on the ancillary fan/s under load.

A better solution may be found linked below. I have this inexpensive controller and with it can make my fans whisper quiet (but still running) when doing day-to-day computer yet ramp them up to give me more cooling when gaming.

NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan Controller w/ Five 30 watts Channels - Newegg.com


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Why do you want to do this? 

If you just want to control noise, I agree with MPR and a fan speed controller would be better instead of turning off the fan completely. And the NZXT shown is certainly nice, but there are cheaper alternatives. 

But the problem with controllers (and more so with on/off switches) is you MUST keep watch of your temps and remember to speed up the fans when the temps go up. 

You might consider just replacing your current fan(s) with better, larger and/or quieter fans. Larger fans (120mm or larger), if your case supports them, move a lot more air than smaller fans while spinning more slowly, thus making less noise. And better quality fans will have precision ball or fluid bearings that make less noise too. 

Cheap fans are often used in entry level computers. Cheap fans cool, but they can make a lot of noise too. And even the bearings in quality fans can wear out and get noisy. 

I would sure suggest you do one of the above - anything but an on/off switch.


----------

